

Boot Beep: The Story and Source Code of the Mac's Boot Chime - mdasen
http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Boot_Beep.txt&topic=Software%20Design&sortOrder=Sort%20by%20Date

======
pavel_lishin
I'm more interested in how to make that damn chime stop chiming whenever I
turn on my Macbook.

People have suggested that I mute it every time I shut down. This is asinine,
and doesn't help me if I have to do a hard-shutdown.

~~~
cheez80
<http://www.macinstruct.com/node/138>

install the preference panel they link to, then select "mute". works perfectly
on my mac pro, macbook pro, and macbook air :)

~~~
markbao
Thanks for the link but the download didn't work.

Mirror:
[http://www5e.biglobe.ne.jp/~arcana/StartupSound/download/Sta...](http://www5e.biglobe.ne.jp/~arcana/StartupSound/download/StartupSoundPrefPane11b2.dmg)

